# Ochsner Info



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello. I'm an avid mtn biker, but the winters here in Cincy are terrible, so I picked up a vintage Ochsner road bike so I can get out and pedal. I would like to fix the bike up a bit, since the components have seen better days, but I can't seem to find any specs for what I can use. I've emailed the company, but have not heard back from them yet. Does anyone here know where I might be able to find the info I need? I'm admittedly ignorant when it comes to road bike componentry.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I'll make you a deal......*

You post pictures........the more pictures, the more I'll tell you......

Tag.


----------



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are the ones from the ebay ad. I have it taken apart now, with the exception of the stem, which is a bit stuck. The parts that came on it were Shimano 105 brakes, levers, shifters, and cranks. The shifters are seven speed, and seem to be indexed (they click). The derailleurs are Shimano 600. I have a couple of newb questions if someone doesn't mind answering them here. What is the difference between indexed and frictional shifters? Am I able to upgrade to more modern stuff, or am I stuck with the 7 speed cassette and downtube shifters? 

Thanks for any help. 

Rick










This bar tape is so money.


















Specs I need to know. Headset type/size, bottom bracket size, front der type/clamp size.


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

What is the sticker on the seat tube right below the top tube. Ochsner is a top line component distributor in the Chicago area. They only sold Shimano for a few years and it was many after the components that you have were made. That bike was bought as a frame only from Ochsner and built by someone else.


----------



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

The top sticker says "Zeta - Tubi Trafilati in Acciaio Al Carbonio"
I assume this is referring to the type of steel?
Sticker under it says "Swiss Hand Made"


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

you've most likely got a 1" threaded headset, bottom bracket is probably italian threaded - check the cups for the actual size.

difference between friction and indexed is that indexed will "click". each "click" is a gear change, usually. friction means no "clicks" as you move the lever, and when you feel the gear change, you stop moving the lever.

you can definitely upgrade to more modern stuff, but why unless you got money to burn. if this is just gonna be your winter bike, just clean it up and ride it with what it's got. and if you really get into it, then look at what to upgrade as you go.


----------



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't necessarily planning to upgrade everything right now, but certain things do need to be replaced, the headset and bottom bracket being two of them. So what exactly does Italian threaded mean? I got a very short reply back from Ochsner and all they told me was that it was from the early 80's, and it is Italian threaded.

Thanks


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

How do you know that the headset and bottom bracket need to be replaced? Are the cranks and handlebars 'frozen'? What brand is the headset? Does your bike have a conventional or a cartridge type bottom bracket?

My opinion? While I am unfamiliar with the tubing, the few Swiss made bikes I've seen/worked on have been very well made, and I would say that yours is no exception. I would not use this Ochsner to learn bicycle mechanics on. Find something junkier to practice on first.

It is beyond me why anyone would consider themselves 'stuck' with downtube shifters or 7 speed clusters.


----------



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not learning bicycle mechanics on it, I'm just not familiar with road bike components, especially older stuff. I've built every one of my mountain bikes piece by piece, but none of them have had Italian threads, or friction downtube shifters. I'm just trying to learn about it and see what my options are. The headset is rusted, pitted, and sticky, and the bb barely spins.

Edit: Sorry, the headset is a "Falcon", and the bb is a conventional square tapered.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm gonna hafta go check my GF's bike out in the garage, but I'm thinkin the BB is English. She's got one almost exactly like the one in the pics above. Her's is SLX. I've sold at least one SL frame in the past.

Nice riding bikes from what I've been told. I've never ridden it, so can't comment.

M


----------



## rickdeezel (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks MShaw, I appreciate the help.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Columbus Zeta tubing was a cheap seamed chromo tubeset from the mid 80's.
Components are from the late 80's.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

You certainly don't see many bikes made of Columbus ZETA (steel). 

I found some info by googleing:
"What I've gathered after corresponding with the factory and people from the business is that it was a "cold drawn, high quality tubing", according to Columbus. It was carbon-manganese like Aelle -which came later- with plain gauge, 1mm wall thickness (Aelle was 0.8). A frame builder described it as "sturdy, dependable and club-racing quality, but not high tech""

"The Benotto 850 used Columbus Zeta tubing from 1984-1986. Prior to that it used Ishiwata 019......was marketed as club/entry level racing bicycle."





rickdeezel said:


> The top sticker says "Zeta - Tubi Trafilati in Acciaio Al Carbonio"
> I assume this is referring to the type of steel?
> Sticker under it says "Swiss Hand Made"


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

rickdeezel said:


> So what exactly does Italian threaded mean?


it's just the threading and bb dimensions.

from sheldon's site:
http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_bo-z.html#bottom

Italian	36 mm X 24 tpi,	70 mm	bottom bracket shell, 
Prone to problems due to the right threaded fixed cup,
which tends to unscrew itself in use.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I did an overhaul on the Ochsner yesterday. The BB is indeed Italian threaded. 

As an added benefit, this one's seized into the shell. Grrrrrrrr. Gonna hafta figger out a way to get it out so I can upgrade her bike to D/A 9sp

M
edited to add: did I mention the dood that built up this bike put a Shimano BB in? Campy GS Strada cranks. Grrrrr


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

Zeta/Aelle is a lower end tubeset. I wouldn't say gaspipe, but it's not SL or SLX. So, I wouldn't put all that much into upgrading. Just replace those parts that absolutely need replacing like the crunchy headset. That "cassette" might actually be a freewheel.


----------

